# Dallas Mavericks Western Conference Champions



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wooo!

This is no longer a soft team, they've come back and played hard and not given up. I'm so excited


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And the celebration wasn't overwhelming. I'm not going to say winning the Western Conference won't matter if the Mavs don't hoist the trophy in a few weeks, but this group has their eyes on the big prize.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas 10-1 in their last 11 games

Dallas 17-6 in the final 5 minutes in g5, 17-2 in g4. All starting on the defensive end, Marion played exceptionally in the last 3 games, hands everywhere, same with Kidd. 

Dirk is just Dirk, thats one of the most ridiculous playoff series in a long time - 'only' 26 points tonight.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Tempered elation from me...it has to be done this year...yeah we beat the Thunder but the championship window is closing, not b/c of people on the Mavericks slowing down...they've all had resurgent years...but you can't reasonably hold these younger teams at bay too much longer.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm taking the rest of the day for gloating, then from tomorrow on its all focus.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

:clap::woot::buddies::iwon:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Woohoo! The players are so focus on the Finals that most of them made exit before they could get interviewed.

Great sign. 

Once again, WOOHOOOOO!


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Congrats guys, I know plenty of Sonics fans are happy for you.


----------

